# garde à vue



## manuelespada

Hola a todos.
  Iba a traducirlo como détention provisiore, pero justo en el mismo texto encontré détention provisoire por lo que imagino que debe haber alguna diferencia. Tengo la impresión de que "garde à vue" implica que el detenido no puede hablar con su abogado  y que este tipo de detención no puede durar mucho tiempo, mais je n'en suis pas sûr.

  Gracias por vuestras sugerencias y explicaciones.

manuel


----------



## Francisco Javier

Hola Manuel ,
*garde à vue* ( "guardado a la vista" ) en Francés es cuando alguien está  alojado / en arresto, en un calabozo o comisaria , mientras se le imputan delitos, o se libera si el caso no tiene gravedad...Las leyes han cambiado, parece que en pocas horas, el detenido tiene derecho a ver un abogado, tengo entendido que no puede durar la* garde à vue *, más de 48 h , salvo en casos de terrorismo o bien que un juez pida un plazo más grande ...
Enciontre este enlace : donde explica todo el tema http://www.pratique.fr/vieprat/justice/liberte/daf0303.htm

*Saludos *


----------



## manuelespada

Gracias, Francisco Javier.
  En el web que me indicaste explica perfectamente que es la "garde à vue", pero, sabes si en el lenguaje jurídico en español hay alguna expresión que lo traduzca. Y si no es así, ¿se te ocurre alguna traducción?

Gracias otra vez.

m.


----------



## Francisco Javier

Hola de nuevo Manuel , lo primero que se me ocurre como traducción *de garde à vue* es ; *arresto provisional* .

Hasta luego.


----------



## Danielo

Bonjour, Buenas,
Je traduis un texte juridique sur la justice des mineurs.

J'interprete que une *garde à vue* est l'equivalent de DETENCION


Merci d'avance pour les corrections, suggestions, etc.


----------



## terepere

Danielo said:
			
		

> Bonjour, Buenas,
> Je traduis un texte juridique sur la justice des mineurs.
> 
> J'interprete que une *garde à vue* est l'equivalent de DETENCION
> 
> 
> Merci d'avance pour les corrections, suggestions, etc.


 
Sí, correcto todo. La _*garde à vue*_ es la detención antes de comparecer ante un juez, pero nosotros no tenemos un nombre específico. Yo la suelo traducir como *detención o permanecer detenido.*

Saludos y suerte con la traducción!


----------



## totor

garder à vue significa "custodiar; vigilar sin quitar los ojos de encima; no perder de vista". pero una vez traduje un libro sobre criminología y garde à vue parecía ser "indagatoria".

víctor


----------



## Marichuft

Hola Manuelespada

He visto que este post lo pusiste hace tiempo, pero bueno, por si sirve de aclaración para futuras dudas lo que yo entiendo por _le gardé à vu_e es el _detenido_ que tiene lugar durante la fase de la detención. Primero está _l'arrestation_(momento en el que se produce la detención) y justo después aparece la figura de _le gardé à vue.

_Un saludo, 

Marichuft,
Intérprete Jurado, Francés/Español


----------



## poupounette

Hola a todos,

 Aquí teneis un link que a lo mejor os sirva. Estoy de acuerdo, garde à vue es detención

perdón, os envío el link http://constitucion.rediris.es/legis/1882/l1882-09-14/l2t6.html


----------



## zantike

Hola.

Que significa esta frase?
Aqui hay un poco de contexto:

Sous le choc, la conductrice de la voiture, âgée d'une trentaine d'années a été placée *en garde à vue.*

Gracias.


----------



## rolandbascou

La figure exacte "garde à vue" n´existe pas en espagnol.
"a été placée en garde à vue" ne peut se traduire que par "ha sido detenida".
La garde à vue c´est, après l´arrestation (detención) le temps que passe la personne sous surveillance policière, temps variable et limité, qui se termine en Espagne par "puesta a disposición judicial".
Salut.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Ya debatimos de esta expresión a principios de 2007.
Mira este enlace, seguro que te va a interesar.
Un saludo


----------



## lrg1978

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garde_à_vue_en_droit_français


----------



## Steph.

Hola a todos,

(Après avoir consulté toutes les discussions concernant cette expression...)

Il a été placé en garde à vue

=

_Fue puesto *bajo* detención preventiva_ (¿?)


----------



## Steph.

Hola a todos,

(Après avoir consulté toutes les discussions concernant cette expression...)

Il a été placé en garde à vue

=

_Fue puesto *bajo* detención preventiva_ (¿?)

Gracias.


----------



## Anasola

Ah oui, pardon!

 Dans l'article qui suit, les deux préposition -bajo et en - sont employées…

http://www.cooperativa.cl/prontus_nots/site/artic/20070726/pags/20070726111614.html


----------



## newkidintown

Bravo Steph! Je suis aussi d'accord.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Para volver a este tema, la incomunicación (o retención) " _en cuanto se cumplan las 72 horas de incomunicación que marca la ley...los detenidos serán puestos a disposición de la autoridad judicial competente_" in El País  es la forma que mejor me parece corresponder à _garde à vue_.
Mira también este enlace.
Un saludo


----------



## newkidintown

OK. Estoy de acuerdo. Un saludo


----------



## Zazi

Creo que el término en castellano es "detención en incomunicación".


----------



## GURB

Zazi said:


> Creo que el término en castellano es "detención en incomunicación".


Esto es "la mise au secret"; es muy distinto.


----------



## himalia

D'après l'IATE, la "garde à vue" est la "custodia"


----------



## Isleño

Creo que la traducción correcta en castellano es "prisión preventiva". Y, en España, puede contar con abogado desde el principio.


----------



## Marc et Moi

Bonjour a touts:
Réelement je pense dans "arresto preventivo".
Pendant ce temps le détenu il ni a pas droit d´assistence de avocat.....jusqu´à aujord´hui. 
Je suis en train de lire dans Le Monde: "*Un client assisté por un avocat pendant se gar á vue: une première en France"*

A bientôt

Marc
______________
*note de modération :

* Il est demandé aux foristes (norme 11) d'écrire correctement *leur langue maternelle *pour ne pas désorienter les "non-natifs" 

Merci de faire l'effort nécessaire

Paquita (mod) 
 


> Bonjour *à* tou*s*:
> Réel*l*ement je pense *à* "arresto preventivo".
> Pendant ce temps le détenu il n*'* a pas droit *à l*´assist*a*nce *d'un *avocat.....jusqu´à aujo*u*rd´hui.
> Je suis en train de lire dans Le Monde: "*Un client assisté *porpar* un  avocat pendant *se garsa gardeà* vue: une première en France"*


----------



## Isleño

C'est simplement detention surveillé par la police, à mon avis sans défense:

***  (Norma 4)http://www.kewego.fi/search/?q=garde+à+vue


----------



## kamilin1985

En Colombia se diría "medida de aseguramiento".  Es decir, se detiene a la persona porque hay un inminente riesgo de que convierta en prófugo (a), y porque se tiene serias sospechas de que está involucrado(a) en algún delito


----------



## Matasanos Madrileño

Puesto bajo custodia (bajo disposición judicial)


----------



## lancara_de_luna

NUEVA PREGUNTA​He encontrado esto en la página de "Le Figaro":

État d'urgence: 118 nouvelles perquisitions, 25 gardes à vue, 34 armes saisies

Sigo sin encontrar un equivalente adecuado en español de "à vue". ¿Podríais ayudarme?


----------



## chlapec

Hola, en este caso "garde à vue" significa "*detención preventiva*"
Hay un par de hilos que debaten el tema, si quieres consultarlos:
http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/garde-à-vue.89066/
http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/garde-de-vue.359247/


----------



## lancara_de_luna

Gracias, chlape. Me parece que es una traducción que encaja perfectamente en el titular del periódico.


----------



## Lundi

La traducción adecuada sería "detención policial" y dura máximo 96 horas. En Francia, las personas en detención policial tienen derecho a un abogado, a avisar a un miembro de su familia, a su jefe y al consulado de su país si son extranjeros.


----------



## jprr

> Erdogan amplía el periodo de* arresto provisional* a treinta días y cierra escuelas
> (...)
> En su primer decreto desde la entrada en vigor del estado de emergencia, Erdogan ha ampliado a treinta días_ el periodo en el que una persona pueda permanecer detenida sin cargos._
> _(...)_
> El Gobierno turco aumentó este sábado hasta un mes el periodo de *detención provisional*
> ...


 fuente 20 minutos.es

C'est moi qui _ souligne _


----------



## GURB

Hola
La figure juridique espagnole qui correspond à notre garde à vue est: *detención preventiva*. Elle figure ainsi dans la Constitution.


> La *detención preventiva* es una medida cautelar de carácter personal que afecta el derecho de libertad personal durante un breve periodo de tiempo. Es_ la retención_ que puede efectuar la policía en sus instalaciones antes de la puesta a disposición del detenido ante un juez.Wiki.


Dans le presse on trouve très fréquemment:_ custodia policial_ (estar, permanecer, encontrarse bajo custodia policial) ou _retención_ ou _incomunicación_ (periodo tope de 96 horas de incomunicación) mais qui n'apparaissent pas dans le jargon strictement juridique. Je pense ainsi clore le débat.


----------

